# Need to move plow. No truck. Advice?



## yupitsnuge (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello,
Crazy predicament I've found myself in. I got a really good offer on my truck so I sold it but completely forgot to move the plow. I'm now left with a 750lb plow blocking the end of the driveway to get to my rear yard. I'm by myself and will need to move it over grass about 100 yards. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Beg borrow rent or steal a tractor/skid steer? Or find someone with the same brand of plow and correct mount/wiring and offer them some money to come move it for you?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Move it over grass for 100 yards......ain't happin without equipment.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Strap it to a car and drag it slowly


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Sheets of plywood and an engine hoist.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Phone a friend with a truck that uses the same kind of mount.
Call the guy you sold the truck to and offer a case of beer for his help.

What kind of equipment do you have?
Come along, chains, winches, atv, riding lawnmower, etc...

If the ground is hard you can use a couple of pipes underneath it to roll it across the lawn.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You could take it apart.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

If we are just throwing out different ideas, im choosing dolly.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I moved an entire 12x12 shed using pipe and a come along when was younger. Really impressed the neighbours....


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

If the guy who bought the truck wont do it you could try a tow company.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> I moved an entire 12x12 shed using pipe and a come along when was younger. Really impressed the neighbours....


Is that Meters, inches, feet?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that Meters, inches, feet?


Yikes when I read that I just assumed it was freedom units, but when I scrolled back up I see he is from the great white North now I'm also perplexed since it could be Meter sticks, Stones, or anything...

My maths teacher was right all along about including units in answers.

Back to OP's problem.
You could also pound a stake into the ground next to it then staple a piece of cardboard to it, and draw the letters F R E E on it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mebes said:


> Yikes when I read that I just assumed it was freedom units, but when I scrolled back up I see he is from the great white North now I'm also perplexed since it could be Meter sticks, Stones, or anything...
> 
> My maths teacher was right all along about including units in answers.
> 
> ...


Plows do have wings on them...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is that Meters, inches, feet?


Parcecs...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Parcecs...


Well better then your Star Trek references...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

See , @BUFF knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> See , @BUFF knows what I'm talking about...


But Lucas films does not. A Parsec is a unit of distance, so you can't make a run in a given distance and have it be bragging rights..... it would have to be units if time.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Aerospace Eng said:


> But Lucas films does not. A Parsec is a unit of distance, so you can't make a run in a given distance and have it be bragging rights..... it would have to be units if time.


Thanks @Aerospace Eng ...way to ruin a good funny.

My parcec knowledge came from Star Trek. I believe Gene used it right...
I just saw @BUFF in the clip and couldn't let it go...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> But Lucas films does not. A Parsec is a unit of distance, so you can't make a run in a given distance and have it be bragging rights..... it would have to be units if time.


It was actually done intentionally by Lucas to show Han as BS artist...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> It was actually done intentionally by Lucas to show Han as BS artist...


I think that's b...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Beg borrow rent or steal a tractor/skid steer? Or find someone with the same brand of plow and correct mount/wiring and offer them some money to come move it for you?


Bring yours over, I'll show him how to move that too...


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr.Markus said:


> Gif


100% traction?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mebes said:


> 100% traction?


I call it floatation... @Mark Oomkes would disagree.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to drive a tow truck as a youngster. We regularly would pick up plows with our wrecker boom. The difficult part was moving the truck once,it was in the air, as it would sway all over,the place. Eventually we figured out using ratchet straps minimized any wallowing.

I think, back in the late 80s we charged $45 to pick up, and depending on where it was going, it would go up from there.

Still cheaper to get a fellow similar plow buddy to help,out.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Another option is to list it on Craigslist, "as is where is. "At the very least it'll get stolen...problem solved.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Plywood or 2x something runners and either pipe or harber freight dollys and pull it with the lawn tractor. I will take for granted that you have a jack to lift it.
Or make a skid out of a piece of plywood and a 2x4, couple eye screws and a rope.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Plywood or 2x something runners and either pipe or harber freight dollys and pull it with the lawn tractor. I will take for granted that you have a jack to lift it.
> Or make a skid out of a piece of plywood and a 2x4, couple eye screws and a rope.


Think Santa sleigh, only shorter. You could substitute your dog for the reindeer, if you wish


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I moved an entire 12x12 shed using pipe and a come along when was younger. Really impressed the neighbours....


 I moved a hot tub into the backyard with pipe and my warden, my neighbors were popping them too. I learned that from a old fella I use to buy coolers from when I was in the beverage business.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> from when I was in the beverage business.


Pretty sure you haven't left the beverage business...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Just drag the thing with whatever you have, if it tears things up get your rake out and fix it up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure you haven't left the beverage business...


 In hindsight I wish I didn't. Instead of collecting cash I'm giving it away. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's too bad the OP is not in Illinois. I totally know a guy who would have moved it for a case of Busch and/or a Hooters gift card


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Aerospace Eng said:


> But Lucas films does not. A Parsec is a unit of distance, so you can't make a run in a given distance and have it be bragging rights..... it would have to be units if time.


The SOLO movie actually clears up the parsec conundrum.
TL;DW: it is used as a unit of distance correctly, and he can brag about it being shorter than anyone else because they took a different route (through the maelstrom) which resulted in a shorter travel distance overall, and as a benefit gave them a shorter travel time (so that the "stuff" didn't go "boom").


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It's too bad the OP is not in Illinois. I totally know a guy who would have moved it for a case of Busch and/or a Hooters gift card


You know that guy too?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Crane is a good option if he can set and rig between the two points... if not, you will need a pretty large crane to be able to extend out 100 yards.










If not I would say that a helicopter crane service is your only option...


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Buy the truck back from the new owner and move the plow yourself.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

where in ny??


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

or go old school, go to a local tavern where there are P/U trucks. Buy 5 guys 's, tell them u have a quick job.
The pay is more /Pizza ?... steel toe is not required. !!


----------

